# Crock pots???



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never had a crock pot but I'm thinking I might like one!






I don't know anything about them. Like, a microwave we bought that only lasted a few months before it shorted out, IF we get a crock pot, I don't want a crappy one that won't work and won't last!

Can you all tell me the best brands? Sizes? Features? How long you've had yours? Etc?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sonya (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 3, all are different sizes and different brands....all are inexpensive ones I have had for years and use alot, never had a problem with any of them. I do want one of those buffet style ones that has three crocks all together. I love crockpot cooking.


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

What brands and sizes do you have? What size do you like best? What do you make? I have no clue at all about crock pots! I'd love to learn before I dive in and not get the right one.


----------



## mel (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Reo, wish you were closer you could dine in style with me at the horse shows.. lol

I live out of crock pots all of show season, have a small (great for breakfast foods and dips) medium (I "bake" cakes in this one) and the large that I make the main meal in. I use the Crock Pot brand.

If you need any easy 5 ingred. on the road type recipes PM me.

Taking a crock with you to shows beats living on junk food and the stomach issues that goes with it..


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2012)

LOVE them! I have three also. Two are large (5 and 6 quarts), one of which is a "stay or go" one that you can clamp the lid down on if you are taking it someplace with food in it, and one is maybe 1.5 quarts. The brands I have are Hamilton Beach (recently got, the "stay or go" one), Proctor Silex and Rival (have had those a decade I bet!).

Get one that has a removable stoneware "crock" so you can put that in the dishwasher.

We use ours all the time. Chili, beef stew, chicken, soups, ETC. I love it!!!






Looky here, this is the stay or go one I have:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-Stay-or-Go-6-Quart-Slow-Cooker/16913519

(^ I got it to take chili over for my Dad's bday last week so it's new to me but works fine and seems good.)

And this is the one I've had a very long time and also works great:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crock-Pot-5-Quart-Smart-Pot-Slow-Cooker/10390173

And last, and littlest but might handy:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Proctor-Silex-1.5-Qt-Round-Crock-Pot/12024142


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have a look at them!

I don't know what I might like to make in them or anything. YET!





But the idea of tossing stuff in and walking away sounds like fun!

I'm a VERY good cook! But I don't always feel like standing around cooking out of many pots!

If anyone has favorite recipes, please either share them here for all to see or email them to me to try out once I get a pot! [email protected]

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2012)

Robin, I like this chili recipe a lot! It's easy and very good.

Brown 2 pounds of ground beef with some diced green peppers. Drain and stir in one envelope of McCormack Slow Cooker Chili Seasoning. Then put the beef, peppers and seasoning into the crock pot.

Put in these cans, not draining any:

1 large can of Tomato Sauce

1 small can of Tomato Sauce

1-2 cans of Bush's Bold & Spicey baked beans

2-3 cans of petite diced tomatoes (much better than regular crushed or diced)

1-2 packets of Splenda

Tablespoon of Worchestshire (sp?) sauce

Cook it on low for 6 or so hours, or higher if you want it done faster

Also, can't go wrong with this easy one. I like it over egg noodles or with mashed potatoes:

Cubed beef stew meat

1 package lipton onion soup mix

1 large can of cream of mushroom soup

Frozen diced onions (optional)

Just cook on low for 6-8 hours. Always comes out very tender and good! Also works with chicken breasts or thighs


----------



## Davie (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, REO--come by the stalls at Nationals and I'll show you crock pot cooking. Just like Mel said great for horse show cooking. I have (hum lets see) 2 -6 qt oval sizes, 1 smaller one that I used for small servings since it is just me at home (great for fixing beans) and I recently bought one of the 3-crock crock pots that will be going to Shows. I cook for no less than 5 people and as many as 20. Have made everything from Creamy Chicken w/pasta, a great pot of beans (can never go wrong there), chili, pork chops and dressing, and one of the biggest hits - crock pot lasagna. Going to have to make 3 crocks of that next time--nothing left and begging for more. I bought the 3-crocks in one so that I can do a couple of veggies and a desert in that one while the other big ones are free for the main course.

I love doing Pot Roast in a crock. Put a crock pot liner in your crock (makes clean up a breeze-I should have bought stock in this product) .Get a chuck roast, flour and brown in a skillet or on the griddle, while that is browning, clean some small boiling onions (or slice yellow onions) and place on the bottom, add your meat, then top with 2 can of cream of mushroom soup (undiluted) (if you like lots of gravey add another can of soup), then top with small new potatoes and carrots. Turn crock on low and leave for 6-8 hours.

I put this on when I leave for work and by the time I have chores done dinner is ready. I love lots of gravey so I put 3 cans in as I love to eat just bread topped with gravey sometime for dinner.

If anyone has crock receipes they want to share please let me know as I'm always looking for new things to cook for Nationals.

Congress and National Kitchen will be in full swing again this year. Forgot to say I buy all my Crock Pots at Walmart and have not spent more than $30.00 for any of them and the $30.00 one was the 3-N-1 Crock.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I also have two crock pots all bought at walmart, couldn't live without them. my favorite recipe is beef veggie soup. One night I make a roast beef with potaoes and carrots, the next night I cut the beef into cubes add the stock from the night before and cut up the left over potatoes and carrots, add one jar of tomatoes that I have blended in my blender, cook all day while I take care of horses, at the last minute I add a can of mixed veggies, and serve with hot corn bread. Yum! I also like chili in the crock, I brown ground beef, add my spices and my tomatoes cook all day then add kidny beans, I also like to serve this with corn bread.


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Jill! And Mel & Sonya!

Thanks Davie! I was looking at those 3 in 1 crocks. Have you used it yet?

One I saw was a lazy susan type but all 3 crocks said "off-warm" so I don't think they'd actually cook.

Do they cook pasta so it's soft? Or so it's still chewy?

Some reviews are saying meats sit in there for many hours before getting hot enough to not let bacteria start forming. Is that true?

I think I can get up the nerve to try this, with all of your help!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm actually looking for a different crock pot than the one I have now. My current crock pot actually "boils" the food when it is on low. I cannot leave anything in the pot during the day while I'm gone! I contacted the company (I believe it is a Rival) and they told me the crock pot is DESIGNED to do just that! I had never heard anything like that before! No one I know has a crock pot that boils the food when it is on low. :/


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Terry!





Hubby came home and I'm telling him about all of this and he sounds like he loves the idea!


----------



## little lady (Apr 12, 2012)

I LOVE my crockpots and couldn't live without them!! Just throw the ingredients in and let it cook. I have 4. 1- 6quart store n go, 1-5 quart. 1-1.5 quart and 3 part buffet. I make lots of things in them. I just got the buffet one and haven't used it yet but my plans for it are when we have get togethers putting food in them to keep warm-gravy, vegtables, hot dips, etc. I use my big one for chili, soups,stews, Italian beef, deer roasts, pork loin, pulled pork,chicken, turkey well just about everything. I use the 5 quart for smaller serving dishes or larger dips. The small one I use for hot dips-Hot chicken wing dip, hot crab dip, nacho cheese. There are lots of recipes on the internet.


----------



## sfmini (Apr 12, 2012)

What Jill said. Get the one with the clamping lid. We borrowed one and haven't returned yet.....

Great for soups, in this case our friend had made soup for my SIL's wake, clamped it and it traveled with no leaks.

We crock at shows all the time, Had a tiny dip one to do the old fashioned oats for breakfast but do better just pouring boiling water in a thermos overnight and voila, world's best oatmeal.

Once you have one, you will wonder why you never owned one!


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2012)

That does it! I have to have one!



(or more)


----------



## Davie (Apr 12, 2012)

Reo, my 3 crock crock pot is by GE and paid $29.95. Each one has it's own switch that is low/high/warm. They are 2.5 qts each. You want a crock that has the three settings low/high/warm. When I get home and my dinner is almost done I can turn it to warm and hold it till serving time.

Diana, my crock does not "boil" like a rolling boil on the stove, but it does have bubbles along the side of the crock when on low. It is supposed to work like that.

My 6 quarts are a red Rival and the other is a silver Hamilton Beach and they both have the removal crock. My original crock that I got years and years ago is a Rival that is 3-4 qt without the removal crock. My outgoing commander gave me the red one when he moved to GA.


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2012)

Love my crock-pot. I have an older round one that the handle broke, still use it. got a divided oval one for a wedding gift, don't like it. And, got another plain oval one, this is the one I use all the time. I mostly cook roasts in them, but also chili and stew, and a yummy round steak meal similar to one already mentioned.


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep we have a few different sizes. Great for kraut and dogs, or kraut and kielbasa, sausage or meatballs with peppers and sauce, Stew, roasts with veggies and potatoes, bean soups that need to slow cook, chili, and small crocks are great to keep and serve hot dips like buffalo chicken dip at parties. Heck, line them up on a counter and they are wonderful for parties, cook, serve and keep warm in the same crock! Oh,can't forget that they are wonderful for my daughters softball concession stand, keeps dishes like Perogies and onions, chili, and halushki just the right temp.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 13, 2012)

I love my crock pot! I have had mine for over 10 years! It's a Rival and works fabulous! A great investment! It has off, warm, high and for me does the job great. I have had to learn to keep the lid shut and quit checking it



I love the way it makes my house smell, it's so nice to come in and know dinners almost done!! Stew is my favorite, I just use one of those mixes and follow the back directions. It's easy as pie! LOL! Pot roat, chili, cheese dip, soup, all are super easy to do in your crock pot. I'd say invest in one, they are pretty affordable and not to hard to store. I have found my stores seem to have the best prices around Christmas time. I've seen nice ones for as little as $20. Not bad for something you could use once(or more) a week .

Also great for a party to keep things warm!!!





Cheese dip thats sooo easy and yummy!!

Bob Evens sausage (ground, in a roll ) browned

jar of salsa(opitional)

large block of velveta cheese cut up in to small squares

Add all to your crock pot and leave it for 5 hrs or so on high

Stir and eat!!!! I eat it with nacho chips, Frito scoops, or I LOVE it on a warm tortilla all rolled up like a burrito! Yumm



Now that sounds soo good I think I may have to run to the grocery store after I drop my son off this morning......... hummmm... yep now I know whats for dinner!!! LOL!!

P.S. I wanted to let you know I tried your chocolate brownie cake reciepe for Easter and it was a huge hit!!!!






Thank you!!


----------



## allaboutminis (Apr 13, 2012)

Love mine I cook alot of food in them. Also you can cook dry beans in them.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 13, 2012)

I love crock pots, but I've really had to get onto my husband. He has ruined meals. In the beginning, he kept insisting that you had to stir the soups/stews/whatever, and I'd catch him in there with the lid off. He had never used one before and didn't understand NOT TO RAISE the lid!! He's much better now, but he still ruined my Chicken Tortilla Soup a few weeks ago. I had to leave, so I asked him to shred the chicken at a certain time...I even had the timer on the oven turned on for him. When I got home, I discovered he had shredded the chicken right after I walked out the door, not hours later at the end of the cooking time like he should have. So what should have been REALLY good soup turned into this thick, strong, nasty tasting stuff that I couldn't even eat.




I'm to the point that I don't want to use the crock pot unless I know he won't be home until dinner is done!!!

As long as you leave the lid on, it will cook great!


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie, I didn't know that!



Sounds like you need a big wooden spoon like my grandma had; if she caught you "pot peekin' you got a warning, next offense, got your paws whapped LOL!

Thanks everyone! I'm getting lots of great ideas to try!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 13, 2012)

Ooohhh, I'm gonna have to get a wooden spoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genie (Apr 13, 2012)

*We have three crock pots. Different sizes depending on the numbers.*

*If doing a big meal, turkey and the trimmings for instance, I do the mashed potatoes in the morning and transfer them to the crock pot to keep warm for the day. I put a brick of cream cheese, sour cream, butter and milk, mixed into the mashed potatoes, and that gives them plenty of liquid to keep them moist and yummy for dinner*.* Every so often you need to stir the potatoes to make sure they don't get to browned on the sides*.

Makes it so easy to put everything together at meal time, as the potatoes just need to be put to the bowl.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2012)

Regarding bacteria, I think it's more of a problem if you are using frozen meat in the crock pot. That is a big no no. Never put frozen meat in the crock pot, if it was frozen thaw thoroughly first.


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2012)

I've put frozen beef roasts in, and we've survived. I'd never put any other type of meat in frozen, but the beef roasts seem to do fine. I usually do defrost first, but now and then, I forget, and put in a frozen one and cook it on high. Perhaps it is something to rethink.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 14, 2012)

My larger one is a ceramic one by Rival. My smaller is a metal one by Westbend. I am always cooking beans or pot roast in them. For an ez meal I cook round steak and use cream of mushroom soup as the liquid. Love to do pork chops with golden mushroom soup in them. One of favorite crock pot dishes is Cowboy Dip. We eat it as a meal. I will have to dig up the recipe...it has sausage (you fry it first) and lots of goodies like black olives, mushrooms, green onion...it is yummy but I can't remember all the ingredients right now. Now I want some of it!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh- no crock pot???!! I have one- big enough to cook a whole chicken or two, or a big roast or whatever I want. When my BF was going through his chemo, I cooked fresh organic chicken in it, then made chicken and rice soup. Stew, baked beans, all that stuff is great. You can put stuff on to cook in the a.m. and voila- at dinner time you have a hot cooked meal. I got mine at Walmart too.... mine has a locking lid in case I want to haul it to work or a potluck, so the lid stays on and it doesn't spill all over.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't use mine as much as in past but, they are great. Suggest you buy the oval shape as things like a roast or whole chicken fit into it a little easier. I've got about 6 now, various sizes and shapes.......one old enough that it does not have a removable ceramic insert. It is not often used now due to that fact. The smaller ones are fantastic for keeping veggies, gravy, dips, etc. warm for larger events/holiday meals, etc. They also make an "extra burner" on a stove for large meals. At shows, WOW.....as others have said.

Convenience of putting ingrediants in and coming back when done is soooo wonderful. Used mine a lot when I worked full time.


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll for sure have to get us one, when I get a chance


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2012)

Got a roast in the pot for supper as we type. It just starting to smell good, not sure what we are going to have with it, as I'm out of fresh potatoes, guess I can always whip up some instant potatoes or make some pasta roni, or something.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm intrigued by the crock pot lasagna...I looked up some of the recipes online and they are so easy! Guess I know what I'll be making soon.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my cockpot! I got it as a gift when I moved into my first apartment (where I still am) with my wife and I use it all the time! One of my favorite easy/cheap dishes is Potatoes Alfredo. Slice up potatoes and layer them in the crock pot with sliced, sauteed onions (you can leave the onions raw but we prefer carmelized) and then pour ready-made jarred alfredo sauce on the top. (one jar for a small batch, two for a large, or however much you like!) Cook on high for 4 hours and then put a bag of frozen peas on top! Let it cook on low until the peas are warm, turn it off, and mix it all togther!

Whenever we are tight on money that's one of the things that I jump for. I use my crockpot for a thousand other meals during the year as well, I truly adore it.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh goodness...that potato alfredo recipe sounds delish too!


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2012)

That does sound really good!!! I'm going to try that one for sure.

I'm "new" to trying much with cooking beyond the same limited things I've made over the years, but I recently started using those Yukon Gold potatoes (type of potato, not a potato dish)... Those things are excellent, FYI. If anyone was wondering. They are as good as I'd been reading.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 18, 2012)

I went looking through my old crockpot recipes and found another one that I no longer use, but was a huge hit when I first started using my crockpot. (I'm 90% vegetarian now)

Put 1 lb of chicken breasts (whole) into the bottom of your crockpot and cover with a mixture of instant spaghetti sauce (the kind you get in a packet in the seasoning aisle along with gravy and whatnot) and a can of cream of chicken soup. I add a little milk because I like my dish a bit saucier than the recipe calls for, but this is up to you.

Top this with two tablespoons of butter or margarine, and add in onions (diced or sliced) if you like them. I love to add onions to dishes like this, it really stretches the dish cheaply and adds flavor if you pre-sautee them. Cook the chicken, sauce mix, and onions (if using) on low for 6-8 hours.

When you are almost ready to serve take two forks and shred the chicken, and then add a block of cubed cream cheese over top. Just let the cream cheese melt down over the dish for a while on high, because now is the time to make some pasta! I like to use one box of whole grain rotini (it has a bit more bite to it in my opinion and really makes the dish hearty. Once your pasta is done drain it and set it back in the pot.

Go back and stir up your chicken, sauce, and cream cheese mixture and turn it off. It's time to serve! Just put a serving spoon full or two over your bowl of pasta, season to taste (I just use a little salt) and eat! It's the best on cold winter nights, it really sticks to you





And now you guys know why my mom hates that I'm moving out of state! lol


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 19, 2012)

I am loving all these crockpot tips and recipes! One of the things I miss the most about showing with my big horse friends is the crockpot potlucks we used to have at the overnight shows. Here's one of my favorite summer crockpot recipes for easy (and low-fat!) pulled chicken:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/zesty-slow-cooker-chicken-barbecue/detail.aspx


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2012)

You all have me so excited to get one! Maybe, if my mom sends me money for my birthday in June





I make up dishes all the time (I'm a naturally good cook) and I make an au jus (spelling) pork dish that is to die for! I can't wait to try it in a crock pot!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 20, 2012)

RockRiverTiff said:


> I am loving all these crockpot tips and recipes! One of the things I miss the most about showing with my big horse friends is the crockpot potlucks we used to have at the overnight shows. Here's one of my favorite summer crockpot recipes for easy (and low-fat!) pulled chicken:
> 
> http://allrecipes.co...cue/detail.aspx


This recipe sounds sooo good! I have been looking for a good pulled pork/chicken recipe!


----------



## Davie (Feb 14, 2013)

The crock pot lasagna recipe is so easy and I make it at Nationals all the time. I brown 1# of 80/20 ground beef and 1# of bulk sausage on my electric grill (or if at home you skillet)along with a bunch of chopped onions (may have to do it in batches depending upon the size of your grill). Move to a large bowl and add 1 jar of pasta sauce and 1 small can of tomato paste (I use a large or 2 med cans of crushed tomatoes) and what ever herbs or seasonings you like. While the meat is cooking I take 3/4C Mozzarella cheese, 1 large container of Cottage Cheese, and 3/4 cup of Parm and mix together (you can use 3-4 bags of shredded Italian Cheese blend--2 cup size). Put a Slower Cooker bag in your crock pot--layer 1/3 of your meat sauce on the bottom, add a layer of UNCOOKED lasagna noodles (break to fit), a layer of cheese and repeat. Cook on high for 4-5 hours or low for 6-7. If you don't like you cheese to dry out I add a small can of tomato sauce to lightly cover the cheese and at the last 30-45 minutes add another thin layer of Motzarella and just let it melt.<br /><br />Be sure you have lots of French Bread to grill as no Lasagna is good without bread. I use the Texas Toast Garlic Bread you can get at the store in the frozen food section and just grill it.<br /><br />ENJOY


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2013)

Davie, so are you saying you can substitute 3-4 bags of the shredded cheese for the moza, cottage and parm cheeses? If so, I think I have all the ingredients at home to try this.


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2013)

Davie said:


> The crock pot lasagna recipe is so easy and I make it at Nationals all the time. I brown 1# of 80/20 ground beef and 1# of bulk sausage on my electric grill (or if at home you skillet)along with a bunch of chopped onions (may have to do it in batches depending upon the size of your grill). Move to a large bowl and add 1 jar of pasta sauce and 1 small can of tomato paste (I use a large or 2 med cans of crushed tomatoes) and what ever herbs or seasonings you like. While the meat is cooking I take 3/4C Mozzarella cheese, 1 large container of Cottage Cheese, and 3/4 cup of Parm and mix together (you can use 3-4 bags of shredded Italian Cheese blend--2 cup size). Put a Slower Cooker bag in your crock pot--layer 1/3 of your meat sauce on the bottom, add a layer of UNCOOKED lasagna noodles (break to fit), a layer of cheese and repeat. Cook on high for 4-5 hours or low for 6-7. If you don't like you cheese to dry out I add a small can of tomato sauce to lightly cover the cheese and at the last 30-45 minutes add another thin layer of Motzarella and just let it melt.<br /><br />Be sure you have lots of French Bread to grill as no Lasagna is good without bread. I use the Texas Toast Garlic Bread you can get at the store in the frozen food section and just grill it.<br /><br />ENJOY


Tried this tonight, I over cooked it a little bit, otherwise it was pretty tasty and fairly easy to make.


----------

